# Lumps on plate coral



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have an orange plate coral that is about 3 inches across and right next to the mouth it has 2 lumps sticking up about 1/2 inch from the rest of the plate. On each of the lumps it has 2 mouths that are a lot smaller than the main, big one. They will even eat food that I put on the coral on their side. 
I was wondering if these "lumps" could be a problem and, if so, what should I do about them. Thanks for any help.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bio-kid 29 said:


> I have an orange plate coral that is about 3 inches across and right next to the mouth it has 2 lumps sticking up about 1/2 inch from the rest of the plate. On each of the lumps it has 2 mouths that are a lot smaller than the main, big one. They will even eat food that I put on the coral on their side.
> I was wondering if these "lumps" could be a problem and, if so, what should I do about them. Thanks for any help.


Can you add some pictures?


----------



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am pretty new to this and I don't know how to post pictures in a reply. Any help would be great.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bio-kid 29 said:


> I am pretty new to this and I don't know how to post pictures in a reply. Any help would be great.


This will help you
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f11/videos-how-upload-pictures-3903.html


----------

